# Vent Adjustment Slides



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I seem to remember other threads saying those break off pretty easy. Maybe they're just clip-ons?


----------



## lowmid (Jun 17, 2014)

I agree it very common to see those vents to break. It would be better to have it replace as whole. You can order it online or to your dealer.


----------



## brandonl2000 (Mar 14, 2015)

Perfect, sounds like the plan. I am taking the car in Monday to have the a/c checked out so I will make sure they take a look at the vents as well. That's bumper to bumper right!? :tongue:


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

Should be fine with your 3/36 warranty. I know my fiancés dart sliders broke, they just snap together around the vent blade. I was able to repair hers by snapping and gluing.


----------



## brandonl2000 (Mar 14, 2015)

Hopefully it is covered. If not I'll just order them and do it myself. Unfortunately though two out of the three are missing, not just broken.


----------

